# Izzy's 2nd week at home



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

A selection of photos from the past week, and what an exciting week it's been!

Bunny ears :bunny3:









What Dragon?









It's very big out here ....









This season's must have accessory:









When Izzy met Henry









What?









How do you make it swing?









You choose Phoebe!









Yeah, that one 









Playing with Gilly the Guide Dog Puppy


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Lovely, lovely pictures, Izzy says this sand feels funny.... and love big sister Phoebe the half cockapoo helping her little sister x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

They're really getting on well now, Phoebe was playing chase with her earlier, I'm over the moon


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Awesome pics!! xx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

ali-s.j. said:


> They're really getting on well now, Phoebe was playing chase with her earlier, I'm over the moon


Ahhhhh brought a tear to my eye


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Lovely pics and great captions


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Aw love her to bits x


----------



## andy0 (Jan 10, 2011)

Gr8 pics izzy is so cute


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Thank you all for your lovely comments 
:ilmc:


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

What a great selection of pics ... ta for sharing with us all.. Izzy has settled in perfectly and I love the idea of living next to a beach ....


----------



## Bini (Jul 4, 2011)

Wonderful photos! Good catch of a photo with the bunny ears! Great to hear they get along so well now!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

JoJo, she is a treasure, I just love her to pieces


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

and so you should love her pieces .. Izzy is beautiful .. and you know what I think .. she is so much like a special little doggy I knew very well xxxxxx


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Izzy is adorable,great pics xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

MandyM .. I must say I got all confused yesterday about your dogs and Kendal kindly put me right and saved the day , I thought you had all American Cockapoo’s .. doh JoJo totally messed up and was showing others pics of your America cocker spaniel pup doh as a cockapoo ... I think I need more sleep ....

How you doing my friend? Did you manage to get a stud? Any puppies due at yours?


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Ali she is just beautiful! I love her colouring. She looks so well and happy 

Xxx


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Great pics she's so pretty.
Was that Izzy's first walk?? how did she go?


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh Donna, she was a little Angel  Phoebe was with us too, Izzy trotted along beside her beautifully. Slow progress on the high street, lots of admirers  We went to the pet shop and Phoebe stole some dried sausages for them both  It was such a glorious day, we came home along the beach for a bit, and just let her have a quick sniff down there ( Ciara had carried her most of the way back  )


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Gorgeaous photos, but I want your house 
It's always been my dream to live on a beach.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

It's not quite so lovely in this weather  but we are very lucky to live here, it's a small town, with all the facilities we need for daily living, only 20 mins by train, 35 mins by car from Edinburgh. We bought this house with no central heating, needed total rewiring, still lots to do but we have lots of space, and as well as the beaches around we have some great woodland walking too - doggy heaven


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Lovely pup has a lovely home ( and lovely owner I'm sure!!).. very dangerous to look at pictures of cute puppies it just makes you want to have more


----------

